# when to get pregnant to avoid birth in Sept 2010?



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello there

I am currently on 2 ww (OTD is 19/0. I have a feeling it is negative. If it is negative, I am taking a few months off to loose weight, get the relevant tests to check if i have PCOS (have polycisitic ovaries) and save more money. 

I don;t want to wait for too long but have calculated that i probably need 3 to 4 months to loose 3 1/2 stone (on lighterlife diet which i did before). 

I want to avoid a birth in September as it is when my brother died on his birthday (23 Sept 05) after he committed suicide. As you can imagine Sept is always a raw month and i don;t want my child to be reminded every year on his/her birthday that it is also the birthday/anniversary of his/her uncle. 

For the last year i have tended to have day 1 of cycle around 15 of the month. This current cycle is longer than any previous ones and if not pregnant, will probably have day 1 of cycle around 19/08-20/08 or around then anyway. 

I have tried to calculate 40 and 42 weeks from 1 Sept 2010 and counted that if i have start of cycle between 11 November and 25 November I would (assuming full term pregnancy) give birth first week of Septmeber. I am therefore thinking that I need to avoid any tx in November and December to avoid a pregnancy in Sept 2010. 

If i started tx in Jan 2010, depending on when day 1 of cycle is and if i give birth between 38 weeks and 42 weeks - i make it that there is still a risk of giving birth in Sept. 

Would it be wiser to wait until Feb 2010? 

I know that you can't give me an exact response and that there are so many different factors to take into consideration but could you please advise me? 

I will need to tell the clinic when I am likely to start tx again

Thanks very much 

Gini x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi

Our midwife is away until the 25th Aug so if you are at all concerned please contact your own gp/midwife 


x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you had treatment between December and January , and gave birth on time, you would be likely to give birth in September.  However, as you know, anything can happen, and delivery could be earlier than expected,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

